# Warner should be banned!



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Warner. I now have the festool bug and im not impressed :furious:. The guys in the store now know me by first name terms. 

In the last week i have ended up with this and im sure it's only going to get worse. The sortainers sure are a nice bit of kit though. Got all my screws, finish nails, staple, brads into that one box. Dam heavy though. 

CT33
Tradesman hose kit
TS55 with 2 55" tracks
Sortainer


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He gave you a glass of the green koolaid. He didn't tell you to chug it, that was all you.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ban Warner? We can't do that!:laughing: 

But it would save me some money on monitors. I can't tell you how many times between Warner, Angus, and JF I have actually sprayed sprite, coffee or some other beverage laughing at their posts!

Seriously though, BC those are some cool looking accessories!


----------



## czimcharopaints (Feb 4, 2009)

that's funny


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm glad to see that you now feel that Warner is right :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Muhhahhha...welcome to the dark side. You should check out the EQ routers...and the Rotex sanders...and the Kapex...and the T-15+3...and..:devil:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

framerman said:


> I'm glad to see that you now feel that Warner is right :laughing:


 
Im always right :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

nice setup. i went with the ct22, those things are heavy but i love the vac. holds enough for me,33 is just more capacity, same vac. i sometime wish i had gone with the 55 saw instead of 75 but ripping lots of sheet of plywood is a time saver. for the most part, i don't use the cutting capacity of the ts75 saw.

btw, you don't need to clamp the guide system. it never moves unless you are on a small piece of wood.
I want their orbital sander next. and that nice 12 volt drill with magnet on the front. i've used one a few times and loved it. won't replace my impact from makita but definitely a nice drill. i heard they were coming out with a D shaped 15 volt. haven't seen it on their website though

i don't have the budget to buy the things i really want. all in due time. not everything they sell is a necessity to me. 1300 for a chop saw. no thanks!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> nice setup. i went with the ct22, those things are heavy but i love the vac. holds enough for me,33 is just more capacity, same vac. i sometime wish i had gone with the 55 saw instead of 75 but ripping lots of sheet of plywood is a time saver. for the most part, i don't use the cutting capacity of the ts75 saw.
> 
> btw, you don't need to clamp the guide system. it never moves unless you are on a small piece of wood.
> I want their orbital sander next. and that nice 12 volt drill with magnet on the front. i've used one a few times and loved it. won't replace my impact from makita but definitely a nice drill. i heard they were coming out with a D shaped 15 volt. haven't seen it on their website though
> ...


 
The 55vs75 was a debate i had with my self whilst looking at them. I very very rarely need to cut multiple sheets so the 55 was the one for me. As long as i can cut a 8x4 then I'm happy. I went for the CT33 just for the extra capacity. I have already filled one bag in 3 days so it's going to pay off having the larger model. 

The only thing I'm not happy with is i was under the impression that all the festool stuff was made in Germany. Some of it's made in Czech republic from the stickers on the side. I always though Czech republic pumped out cheap crap!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

don't ban him ...you will just be giving him what he wants:w00t:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

oh, i reuse that paper bag in the vac too. i have filled it tons of times and just empty it into a can/bag by shaking it. most of it is just sawdust anyways. 
you can get many uses out of them, would get expensive buying a bag every time it was filled. their reusable bag is big money, not worth it to me right now.
i don't use the vac everyday either. i have other vacs that do the bulky work, using the CT22 for cutting inside or final cleanup inside of a finished space.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

So what you're telling me is that i should stop drinking the red kool aid and go with the green huh? Darn european tool companies!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You can lead a horse to water but, you can't make him drink!!

Now you need a hose garage and a handle for that 33!!
Some of their consumables are made in the Czech Republic. It goes for all countries were things are made, if the company keeps on them for the quality they want/expect, then there are usually no issues. 

I have been selling some tools and then replacing them with Festool. I have yet to find another tool company that has a system approach like festool.
Each tool you buy from them works with all the other one's, no orphan tools.

I see a mft/3 in your future as well. I love my table.

Remember, if you are not happy with something take it back within 30 days for a refund.
Oh, the service is also top notch. I have met the Festool USA ceo and almost everyone that works at their usa headquarters. These guys eat, sleep and breathe these tools.

By the way, that is just a baby stack you got going on there. I think mine is 10' tall not counting my CT.
I also broom clean and then do a final vac with my CT, seems to save on the bags a little.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

BCC, it's like you've taken your first hit off the crack pipe...it's all down hill from here...you'll lose the house, the wife and kids...even your sanity. :shifty:

...but it will all be worth it as you take in the beautiful green flavor of the festool pipe...be happy, be very happy :shifty:





























plus, ya can always get replacements for that other shiite :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> plus, ya can always get replacements for that other shiite :laughing:


:w00t:






oh wait, he's right :sad:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_just let the cool green smoke fill your lungs_


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I went for the CT33 just for the extra capacity. I have already filled one bag in 3 days so it's going to pay off having the larger model.


If you do a lot of stationary collection with your vac, I'd consider the cyclone garbage can lid.









I heard something about the dust deputy making a festool vac attachment too (probably on this forum)....

get both and hardly ever change a bag again


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hhmmm....hey J pass that sh*t this way will ya :turned:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Order up one of these bad boys:












> ...but it will all be worth it as you take in the beautiful green flavor of the festool pipe...be happy, be very happy :shifty:


Pipe..... you pussy:








:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Winchester said:


> If you do a lot of stationary collection with your vac, I'd consider the cyclone garbage can lid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.. where you get such wonderful devices? :w00t:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Win.. where you get such wonderful devices? :w00t:


see my zero clearance thread that i somehow managed to turn into my jobsite dust collection thread :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

tomstruble said:


> hhmmm....hey J pass that sh*t this way will ya :turned:



here ya go.....


















































what's funny is I'm smokin' some good 'baccy right now....blackwoods flake with some over-dried stonehaven topping..._damn_ good shiite


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Backwoods, you mean you can't get quality cuban tobaccy in the US? :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:furious: :laughing:


it's pipe stuff, not cigaros....:no:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks chief I thought you were sprinklying dried out stonehaven on your cigar.

On special occasions my grandfather (who was strictly a pipe smoker) would chop-up cubans into plugs and smoke them in his pipe. There are cuban pipe blends that are few and far between.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

tonight it's mcClelland blackwoods flake with some left-over stonehaven that I didn't put up last night...dry as shiite, but still great stuff :thumbsup:

sorry for gettin' too OT

J


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

J F said:


> BCC, it's like you've taken your first hit off the crack pipe...it's all down hill from here...you'll lose the house, the wife and *kids...even your sanity*. :shifty:
> 
> ...but it will all be worth it as you take in the beautiful green flavor of the festool pipe...be happy, be very happy :shifty:


Loosing your sanity can happen too





TF: Brittish Woods and Latakia Flake are my favorite McClelland's

Craig


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

nailpolish remover and a magic eraser might take the sharpie off, but my god would i flip out. that's why my kids never go near my tools, oh, they don't have sharpies either. haha


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> tonight it's mcClelland blackwoods flake with some left-over stonehaven that I didn't put up last night...dry as shiite, but still great stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> sorry for gettin' too OT


Its all good, I was just pokin' ya for being american.:thumbup:



> nailpolish remover and a magic eraser might take the sharpie off,


Dude, nailpolish remover is acetone.....acetone and ABS plastic...gets melty


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

get some orange or yellow paint


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Its all good, I was just pokin' ya for being american.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, nailpolish remover is acetone.....acetone and ABS plastic...gets melty


HAHA at least the marker would be gone. :/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lacquer thinner works for cleaning sharpie off those.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

yep


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Every cuban ive had has tasted like Sheet 

Dominican Republic all the way :thumbsup: That where all the good cuban cigar makers fled to.



My first festool purchase was a ts-55 with an extra rail and the kit and a 1400 eq router with the accessory kit and shelf pin kit.

I just wanted to try them out and i left after spending 1500 Bucks!!

That sheet is addicting and will threaten your fiances and marriage :laughing:

Stuff has been too slow to afford anymore but oh man i cant wait till i can afford another hit of the stuff. I need a ct22 and a domino and a rotex at minimum next.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i remember my wife was asking one day, Whats in those grey boxes in the garage, and what are those tables for, i had to come up with a few lines quick, to aviod the topic!!

The good news is that festool has a great resale used, probably at least 90%, but in between you can still find deals, i bought 2 MFT/3 and abunch of clamps,bench dogs, from some one for $700 and a ct 33 vac with boom arm off craigslist for $500 but you have to patient, and always be on the prowl!

and i offed alot of stuff that i wasnt using, and now about to off some more after being on festool owner group forum,Where Warner is a regular :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have yet to buy their table. i usually have a larger table setup on the jobs or my trailer. I may get around to buying it someday but not yet. the rotex sander is definitely something I want to get as my porter cable orbital is slowly dying after 9 years of a lot of use.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the ets 150/5 its an awsome sander, its stronger and smoother than a palm sander but not as agressive as the rotex, i always keep my eyes open  for a used one!! My recent coolaide aquirement was a used but in perfect condition c12 and i am amazingly surprised to how much power it has, and that its 4 drills in one doesnt hurt, gotta find more stuff to put on ebay or CL


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I love my mft/3. I also use my kapex mft/3 a lot as well. 

I don't do much cutting on my mft but, I do a lot of assembly work with it. They are a clamp mans dream. I can clamp anything anywhere on those tables. I have more saw marks on my kapex mft then my regular mft. It is 50/50 on which one I use more, sometimes there is not enough room for my regular mft/3.

I actually think my mft and all my clamps are my favorite.

My C-12 is my personal favorite cordless drill I have ever owned.
They are supposed to be coming out with a lithium version of the c-12 this year. It will be the C-15. They are also coming out with a cordless jig saw as well.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Has this ban taken effect yet????


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:no:


----------

